# Steuersatzkralle futsch



## Bunnyhopser (18. Mai 2005)

jo, hi,

ich hab folgendes problem: mir ist die schraube, beim anziehen des steuersatzes, abgebrochen. genauer: die inbusschraube, die in die eingeschlagene kralle der gabel reingeschraubt wird, um so das lagerspiel zu verringern, ist beim anziehen abgebrochen, so dass jetzt die hälfte der schraube in der kralle drinsteckt. nun ist meine frage, ob ich die kralle, von der gegenseite der gabel versuchen soll nach obenhin rauszuschlagen oder ob ich die kralle einfach nach unten schlagen soll, bis es nicht mehr geht, so dass ich eine neue kralle reinschlagen kann? 
mir ist die inbusschraube dabei verbogen, als ich die kralle in den gabelschaft geschlagen habe, da ich die kralle zwischenzeitlich immer wieder durch seitenschläge an die inusschraube begradigt habe. wie sollte man die kralle ordnungsgemäß reinschlagen, so dass das gewinde der kralle gerade bleibt (wie macht ihr das und welches hilfsmittel nehmt ihr dazu?)?

thx Felix


----------



## konrad (18. Mai 2005)

die kralle kannst du weiter nach unten durchhämmern und dann einfach ne neue oben drüber tun-und nächstes mal edelstahlschrauben nehmen-eigentlich reißt meißtens die gewindehüllse vor der schraube ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (19. Mai 2005)

hast du etwa die kralle mit der eingeschraubten inbusschraube eingeschlagen? also immer auf die schrabe drauf? das is vielleicht auch nich so gut...


----------



## Fabi (19. Mai 2005)

Zum Einschlagen der Kralle gibt es ein passendes Werkzeug. Das ist nur ein fettes Stück Stahl mit einem Gewindestummel vorne dran.
Für die Leute, die mit eine Kralle nicht umgehen können, gibt es Expander. Der ist eine Art Kralle und Kappe in einem und lässt sich so einfach montieren wie entfernen.

Ehrlich gesagt: Die Kralle mit einer Schraube einzuschlagen, ist das dümmste, was es gibt. Noch dümmer ist nur die Flexung mit Sandpapier zu entschärfen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Mai 2005)

ehm und, die Schraube muss nicht bombenfest sein! Reicht wenn du sie ohne kraftaufwand festziehst, also so das du dich nicht anstrengen musst.


----------



## Bunnyhopser (19. Mai 2005)

Thx @ all. werde die wertvollen tipps gleich anwenden.

Felix


----------

